# No oil pressure HELP



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi Guys.
I was going fine with my nissan until I decided to put on a stand alone ECU in. When I took the car home, it was working great. Mow the ECU is in place and when I crank it up, it makes a grrrr sound thats coming on from the top cover and the oil light is on. The last the eingine worked it was perfectly normal and it didnt move anywhere at all when I was installing the ECU. 
I took out the oil filter and cranked it up to check if it was squirting oil. I even took off the oil feeder line that goes to the turbo. No oil there either. The engins itself has got oil but there is no pressure

What could have gone wrong guys? Now the car is ready in the garage waiting to make boost but I can't do anything about it. Its a bummer


----------



## Dj2noh (Sep 25, 2009)

nissanlucino said:


> Hi Guys.
> I was going fine with my nissan until I decided to put on a stand alone ECU in. When I took the car home, it was working great. Mow the ECU is in place and when I crank it up, it makes a grrrr sound thats coming on from the top cover and the oil light is on. The last the eingine worked it was perfectly normal and it didnt move anywhere at all when I was installing the ECU.
> I took out the oil filter and cranked it up to check if it was squirting oil. I even took off the oil feeder line that goes to the turbo. No oil there either. The engins itself has got oil but there is no pressure
> 
> What could have gone wrong guys? Now the car is ready in the garage waiting to make boost but I can't do anything about it. Its a bummer


 I think you have problem in the oil pump....check or replace or
oil level too low?...check and refill..


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I would say your oil pump is the problem. You will be lucky if you havn't done damage to the bearings by running the engine with no oil pressure.


----------

